# Another Daily Steal - Marware Revolve Case for Kindle 8.9 - $34



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Compared to what looks like $49 to $54 on Amazon: http://www.dailysteals.com/heist/6314/Marware-Revolve-Kindle-Case
Same cases on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Marware+Revolve

FYI - If you're looking for Marware cases for various 'i' devices, be sure to check out the rest of the sale: http://www.dailysteals.com/heists/103/Marware-Case-Collection


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I had an iPhone, some of those cases would be very tempting!

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

The way their deals have been coming in, I may have to add them to my budget.


----------

